# powerlifters transition to the stage



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

I havent gone far from my powerlifting training, i love the westside barbell method and i refuse to let it go! I have altered it to allow me to use more volume, but im still staying true to the principles.

the biggest change is on the main lift of the day, working up to a max set of 5, instead of a max single/ going for a personal record. 5s dont even feel heavy, having big cravings for a 1 rep max. getting used to this bodybuilding stuff, but using the same weight for multiple sets is so boring. still cant handle much volume without burning out during a workout or being sore for days on end...but I am getting there.

id like to get up to keep my bf similar and get up to 87-89kg then cut to 80-82kg. as i still want to compete in the 82.5kg cat for powerlifting. will be aiming to put most of the size on my upper body. my shoulders and arms dont really impress me so they are my main effort right now. im also hoping the extra mass on my pressing muscles help my bench, its been stuck for a while.

i changed my training 4months ago, ive put on 5kg in that time. havent noticed my BF go up much either, abs look the same as when i started.

oh and training is basic as it get as i train in my mates basement!


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

heres what i did today

todays bench training. went well. had zero carbs since friday night, but it wasnt an issue, felt like any other day






the pirate flag has added 10kg to my bench and put 1in on my arms since its arrival.

raw, 40x5,60x5, 70x3,80x3, 90x1, 100x1, added slingshot, 120x1, 130x2, 140x5, back down sets, 115 2x10.

incline DB presses with slight pause, 37x12, 35x12, 27x12.

afterwards i did band pushdowns for 4x12, overhead extensions 4x12 (no video) then called it a day.



dont want to clutter the thread with too many pics, plenty pics of me will be on my profile


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Todays training (no videos, forgot my cam)

speed bench 50-60% 6x3

warm up:

40x5

50x3

60x3

working sets

70x3

80 5x3 -weights were moving well, felt more powerful than usual.

military press

60x3

70x5 -was aiming for 5-7reps

65x5

60 2x5

seated dumbbell presses

25 4x10,10,8,8 -started using a slight pause on all my dumbbell pressing

one arm lying dumbbell extensions, rest pause style/ swapping arms

10kg x12,6,3

7.5kg 3 sets of x12,6,3

reverse grip tricep pulldowns with mini band

4x12


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

fridays training 22/08/14

safety squat bar squats, belt and rehband knee sleeves

45x5

65x5

85x3

105x1

125x1 added belt

145x1

155x1

165x1 5kg PR!! took a selfie video

backdown sets, belted

115 2x8






front squats, paused, beltless

60x10

70x10

80x10

90x5

i was going to finish with some leg raises and leg curls in a superset but i was too short on time today.

training felt great today, pleased with the PR. I had planned on doing a max set of 5. but i needed something heavy today!

I had something wrong with my lower back last week so i skipped fridays heavy leg day, but my back is fine now. BUT my hip flexor is killing me, tried stretching it off and warming it up, foam rolling but nothing helped. itl probably go away itself in a few days anyway.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> heres what i did today
> 
> todays bench training. went well. had zero carbs since friday night, but it wasnt an issue, felt like any other day
> 
> ...


curious, whats the stuff your sniffing before doing your bench?

saw it in some of the lifting in the common wealth games and cant figure out what it is.

also some good tunes with 96 quite bitter beings!


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

zasker said:


> curious, whats the stuff your sniffing before doing your bench?
> 
> saw it in some of the lifting in the common wealth games and cant figure out what it is.
> 
> also some good tunes with 96 quite bitter beings!


its smelling salts, got it from strength shop, search 'nose tork'. does a great job of lifting you up, but if your already hyped up its even better!!

great tune that, well spotted mate ha


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

todays training- saturday -biceps

biceps have their own day cos they are in need of some special attention. been lagging for a while...

warm up:

EZ bar curls 20kg 2x15

working sets

EZ bar 20kg + mini band/ dropset to EZ bar 20kg 4sets of 8-12

preacher hammer curls, rest pause style

10kg 4x 12/6/3 (reps fluctuated on these but i wont be so fussy to recall such a small detail)

preacher curls, high rep finisher

5kg 2x20 -really concentrated hard on these, kept the tension constant, squeezed hard at the top. 5kg never felt so heavy!


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

mondays heavy bench training

40x5

60x3

70x3

80x3

90x1

100x1

110x1

120x1

130x1

140x1 -10kg PR!! only took 3 years lol

100 2x8 (forgot to do these sets, was too excited about my PR)

flat dumbbell presses, slight pause

42x13

37x12

32 2x10

over-head dumbbell extensions, rest pause style/ change arms each set

10kg 4 sets of 12/6/3

one arm band pushdowns

4x12


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

nice, the 140kg bench looked easy! nice gym set up, is that in your garage ?

what difference does the slingshot make?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

GetePem said:


> nice, the 140kg bench looked easy! nice gym set up, is that in your garage ?
> 
> what difference does the slingshot make?


thanks mate. yea its my mates basement. basic set up but i get everything done.

the slingshot stretches as you lower the bar and absorbs some of the weight. it provides a over load, take stress off the shoulders and builds confidence with heavier weights. allows lifters to do 3-5reps with their 1rm


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello mate.

What is your weight?

What are your PBs in big 3?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> What is your weight?
> 
> What are your PBs in big 3?


alright mate.

im 84kg, little soft on the edges right now ha

best lifts are a 200kg squat, 140kg bench press and a 240kg deadlift


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> thanks mate. yea its my mates basement. basic set up but i get everything done.
> 
> the slingshot stretches as you lower the bar and absorbs some of the weight. it provides a over load, take stress off the shoulders and builds confidence with heavier weights. allows lifters to do 3-5reps with their 1rm


Cool sounds interesting , have heard the term used but hadn't looked into them before now.

I haven't read your whole journal but do you have a comp lined up ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

gaz90 said:


> alright mate.
> 
> im 84kg, little soft on the edges right now ha
> 
> best lifts are a 200kg squat, 140kg bench press and a 240kg deadlift


Decent lifts mate, keep going.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

yesterdays lifting/ tuesday

tuesday usually involves speed pulls and GMs/ RDLS etc...but i deadlift once per month only so i skip this session to make sure im fresh for my favorite lift of all on the friday. so today i moved up wednesdays training of back + biceps. today is just a bodybuilding day so nothing too interesting for me.

close grip chins 4x10-6 @ BW

-supersetted-

incline dumbbell curls 4x12-8 @ 7.5kg

incline dumbbell rows 4x12 @ 20kg

standing one arm curls, rest pause style/ change arms

4x12/6/3 @ 10kg-7.5kg

preacher curl -high rep finisher, left arm only

2x20 @ 5kg (slow negative, forceful contraction, squeeze and hold for a 2 count)


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

thursday... speed bench, shoulder and triceps

speed bench (no video)

40x5

50x5

60x3

50% 70x3

75x3

80x3

60% 85 2x3

80x3

Bradford presses

40x?

50 3x? -wasnt counting reps on these, but 50 felt like a good weight so i just repped it out

seated dumbbell presses

25 4x8-12 -slight pause/dead stop

dumbbell skullcrushers, rest pause style/ change arms

10kg x12/6/3

10kg x8/4/2

7.5kg 2x12/6/3

mini band reverse grip pushdowns

4x12 + 4 partials -flexed hard for a 2 count on these, brutal


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

friday... conventional deadlift training.

conventional deads (video coming soon)

60x5

100x3

120x1 -added chalk cos hands were sweaty

140x1

160x1

180x1 -added belt

190x4 -thought it was 200

200x3 -might have got 5 if i didnt do the 190x4.meh

Front squats, paused/ beltless

60x10

70x10

80x10

90x6

80x8

70x10

thats all i had time for today. skipped abs...becoming a bad habit lately...


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

saturday...bicep training

oly bar curls 100rep challenge *edit:*not sore the next day,feel nothing despite how tough it was. sticking with dropsets!!

20

12

10

8

5x10

hammer curls, constant tension, squeeze hard at top

7.5kg 5x10


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

monday...bench press training/ chest + triceps






incline bench press

20 2x5

40x5

50x5

60x3

70x1

80x1

90x1

102.5x5 PR

back down sets

85 2x10,8

flat dumbbell presses, slight pause

45x10 PR

40x10

35x10

overhead band extensions, rest pause style/ change arms

4x10/5/3

band pushdowns, timed sets

4x35-45 seconds

oly bar skullcrushers to throat

3x10 -slow tempo


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

tuesday...deadlift training

today i decided to do my usual deadlift training AND tomorrows back and bicep training.

speed deadlifts... beltless

warm up

60x5

80x5

100x1

110x1

120 4x1

130 2x1

SSB GMs

65x10

75x10

85x didnt even attempt, felt too heavy for this exercise.

75x2 -got a sharp pain in my lower back. decided to leave this exercise alone. will stick with 60kg in future. such a dodgy exercise for me

banded GMs 3x20 -felt fine, got a nice lower back pump too

-supersetted-

leg raises 3x20

incline dumbbell rows

20 4x12

rear delt flies

5kg 3x30

bicep tri set

incline db curls 4x8

standing db curls 4x8

hammer curls 4x8

^these felt ok, will see what the damage is like tomorrow. looking at it, could have done a bit more...knowing how stubborn my arms are.

*edit:* biceps dont even feel like they were trained at all. will try starting each bicep workout with some really strict high rep work 3x20 to 'switch them on' before the main work. fingers crossed


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

wednesday... bicep do over

only training today cos the missus is, plus gives me a chance to do my biceps again

single leg calf raises

bw + 20kg

5x20

leg raises 5x20 -these were sh*t enough to be honest

biceps.....

one arm DB preacher curls, (3sec negative, fast concentric, squeeze at top for a 3 count)

5kg 3x20 -these were a bit nasty, a set took around 90seconds.

occlusion method

EZ bar curls

20kg 3x15 -these hurt in a strange way. still not sure about this method

well thats all, fingers crossed i can feel something in my biceps tomorrow


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

thursday....DE bench, shoulders and tris

Speed bench, purple bands (added 12kg at the bottom, and 24kg at lockout)

bar x10

40x5

50x3

50%*60x3*

55%*65 2x3*

60%*70 3x3* -weights were moving fast today!

military press -wore my belt cos my back is jacked from GMs on tuesday

70x7

65x7 (no video)

60 2x7

seated DB press

25 4x10,8,8,6

banded rope pushdowns 4x12 -these were brutal

DB skull crushers, dropsets

7.5kg-5kg 4x8-4reps -tris were fried


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

friday...low box squats

low box squats -wore the belt today, back still dodgy

60 2x5

80x5

100x3

120x1 -added belt

130x1

145x5

back down sets

120 2x10,8

havent done box squats in while. i need to try sit back some more.

front squats

60x10

70x10

80x8

70x8 -my knee started to click so i finished it after this set.

(might replace these with SSB box squats)

ab rollouts 5x10

calf raises 5x20-dropset-10


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Monday...heavy bench training, chest, back, tris, bis

recently noticed im getting too fat, so ive cut my training from 6 days to 4 days, to allow me 3 low carb days on non training days... and 4 high carb days when i train. still back loading my carbs until after training.

2 board press

20x10

40x10

60x5

70x3

80x3

100x1

added 2 board

110x1

120x1

132.5kg x3 -beat last months weight by 2.5kg.

back down sets

102.5 2x10,8

flat DB press

45x10

40x10

35 2x10

incline DB rows

25 4x12

rope pushdowns

4x12

-supersetted-

DB hammer curls

10kg 4x12

OH DB extensions, rest pause style

7.5kg 4x 12/6/3

-supersetted- (not a great superset, the rest pause takes a while so may need to rethink this)

EZ bar curls, rest pause style

30x12/6/3

25x12/6/3

20 2x12/6/3


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

tuesday...speed pulls

sumo pulls, beltless, thick shoes, double overhand grip

warm up

60x5

80x5

100x1

110x1

working sets

50% 120 2x1

55% 130 6x1

60% 140 2x1 -struggling with grip here, made it slow down the pull slightly.






SSB banded GMs

bar + band 1x10

35+ band 1x10

45+ band 5x10 -these were great, got a good lower back pump AND i didnt blow my back out like i did the last 2 weeks! will be using bands on this exercise in future

side bends holding a 20 plate

3x20

super set

ab rollouts 3x15

*edit:*just noticed how long my arms look...wtf


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

friday...speed bench. shoulders, delt, lats, bis, tris

speed bench + purple bands, roughly add 12kg at the bottom and 24kg at the top

60x3

70 5x3

bradford press 40x5, 50 3x5

superset

chins 4x8-10






seated DB press 20kg 3x15

superset

band pull aparts 3x15

reverse grip pulldowns 4x12

superset

standing DB curls 4x10

lying DB extensions 4x12/6/3

superset

incline curls 4x12/6/3


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Saturday.. heavy squats (was meant to train yesterday but it was student night and i got sh*t faced)

had to mess around with the band set up as i warmed up as it was going slack when i got in the bottom of the squat.

then the battery of the camera died while taking my 167.5kg attempt, so had to use the phone instead, which is pretty bad quality unfortunately.

squat + green bands (added 26 (201kg) at the bottom, and 52 (227kg) at the top)

barx5

40x5

60x3

80x3

100x1

120x1

140x1

160x1

167.5x1

175x1 -5kg PR was very heavy, knees wobbled coming out the whole but fought hard and stuck with it. probably had 180 in me but ill get it next time.

120x6

110x6 - no power left on these two sets






had to get two of the lads to spot me, thank god i didnt need them. i think they would have been more harm than help!

SSB clse box squats, beltless

75kg 5x10 -felt pretty good, just working the muscle. starting to like 5x10 for supplemental work for legs

back extensions

3x15

banded leg curls

3x10


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

monday...heavy bench, chest, tris

bench press

40x5

60x5

80x3

90x1

100x1

110x1

120x4 -paused reps. was aiming for 5, but these were solid reps so i didnt mind dropping 1 rep.

backdown sets

100 2x9,8 -paused reps.

flat DB presses

45x10, 40 2x8, 35x9

latpulldown

3x12

rope pulldowns 4x12

superset

hammer curls 4x12

DB skullcrushers, rest pause style

10kg 4x10/5/3

EZ bar curls, rest pause style

30-25kg 4x10/5/3


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

tuesday...speed pulls

conventional deads, beltless

60x5, 80x8, 100x3

work sets

110 2x1, 120 6x1, 130 2x1

tried using a double over hand grip but just wasnt happening, was using the thicker squat bar with crap knurling, let the missus use the deadlift bar today.

SSB GMs, blue bands

25x10, 35x10

45 5x10 -felt great again. baby weight compared to what i used to use for GMs but getting much more out of it

banded leg curl 3x10

had ab work lined up but had to sack it.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

thursday...speed bench, delts, lats, tris, bis

some progress/ measurements since tidying up my diet 12days ago. the weighing scales and tape werent giving me anything last week. haven't trained yet but ive just hopped on the weighing scales, im 83kg and 33.5in waist line, 15.75in arm... ive lost 1kg BW, 0.5in off my waist line and gained .25in on my arms (since i last measured a few months ago) happy to be seeing progress anyway.

speed bench, black band 8-16kg top-bottom

warm up, close grip

barx10, 40x5, 50x3, 60x3

working sets, regular bench grip

70x3, 70x3, 75 4x3

military press -supetsetted with chins (these were exhausting)

60x12

55x10

50 2x10, 8

as i fatigued i brought my hands closer on the chins just to get more reps in

seated DB press

20 3x12

supersetted

rear delt flies 3x25

^these were sh*t. cant believe i was only using 20s, but my shoulders were screaming after 2 sets

reverse grip pushdowns 4x15

superset

alt DB curls 4x10

lying DB extensions 4x12/6/3

superset

incline DB curls 4x12/6/3

^brutal. sets were done back to back.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

friday...heavy squat

the missus was doing conventional deadlifts today, had her wearing a belt for the first time in ages so she can get used to her for her first ever powerlifting competition on october 25th. squatting on monday, so the knee wraps are coming out, expecting some tears -again!

safety bar, low box squats, paused.

45x10

65x5

75x5

95x3

105x3

125x3

140x3 -was ok. should have pushed for 150x3, but my head wasnt in it today. too busy keeping an eye on the other two lifters to concentrate enough

back down sets

105 2x10

safety bar box squats, close stance, beltless.

65 5x10 -easy weight, so i used short rest periods.

back extensions 3x15 -kept popping my right nut on the pad

side bends, 20 plate, 3x20


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

monday...heavy bench, chest, tris, bis

sling shot bench press

raw warm up

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

added slinger

140x1

150x1 -had originally planned to triple this, but the lads i were training with were pressing 160-210kg raw so i was under serious peer pressure lol

160x1

165x1 - pretty solid. 7.5kg PR... and 1kg off double bw. not too bad for me

backdown sets

120kg 3x8

flat DB pressing -sacked it. shoulders/chest weren't feeling so fresh in my bench warm up. took this as a warning

rope pushowns 4x12

superset

rope hammer curls 4x12

EZ bar skullcrushers 5x10

35-45kg

EZ bar preacher curls 5x10

30kg

calves on the leg press (passing time here)

4 drop sets


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Some good work mate and congrats on the PB


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Some good work mate and congrats on the PB


thanks mate. started travelling to another gym to bench with some stronger lads. humbling experience!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> thanks mate. started travelling to another gym to bench with some stronger lads. humbling experience!


Wont take you long to get just as strong or stronger mate its one of the best ways to train lol


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Wont take you long to get just as strong or stronger mate its one of the best ways to train lol


yea thats my hope anyway. my bench needs it.

as i watched one of the lads benching 210 today i laughed as i realized that being 83kg isnt going to cut it


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

tuesday...

speed pulls -not today. i deadlift heavy every 4 weeks, on a friday, so is no speed pulls on the tuesday.

Sumo SSB banded GMs

45kg 5x10

^^awesome fvcking exercise. had my arms hanging down as if i was deadlifting to help mimic the movement.

banded leg curls 3x12

ab wheel 3x15

superset

side bench, 20 plate 3x20


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

friday... heavy pulls

conventional deadlifts

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1

180x1 -added belt

200x4 -added chalk. i had 5 reps in me this time, but just didnt have the drive to go for it. ha what a loser






^was trying to start with the hips too low. looks awful

back down sets, beltless

140x 2x10,8

dumbbell curls 6x10

didnt have motivation for much more. sacked it


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

monday...heavy bench, chest, tris, bis

Incline press

20x10

40x4

50x5

80x3

100x1

110x3 -was iffy, spotter used pinkies. will tidy it up next time around. wasnt feeling so strong today so im sure itl be better next time

back down sets

80 3x8

--right around this time my training partner bench pressed 220kg for 1 rep at 108kg bodyweight for a all time PR. dude is an amazing bencher and full powerlifter -he aint a one trick pony.

incline DB presses

40x7

35x7

30x12

^far to heavy. wont use the 40 next time

rope pulldowns with dropset 3x12-8

superset

rope curls with dropset 3x12-8

incline DB curls 6x12

superset

incline DB extensions 6x12

calves 3 double drop sets 20-10reps


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

tuesday...speed pulls

conventional, beltless

60x5

80x5

100x3

work sets

110 2x1

120 6x1

130 2x1

SSB banded GMs

25x10

35x10

45 5x10

back extensions 3x15

superset

leg raises 3x20

thursday...speed bench, delts and arms

speed bench, paused, black bands 8-16kg

20x5

40x5

50x5

60x3

work sets

70 6x3

seated DB press 20 3x15

superset

band pull aparts 3x15

band pushdowns 3x12-dropset-6reps

superset

DB hammer curls 3x12-dropset-6reps

Lying DB skullcrushers 6x12

superset

standing DB curls 6x12


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Some nice videos in there


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

friday...heavy squat

box squat + green band...bands added 26kg at the bottom, 52kg at the top.

20x5

40x5

60x5

80x3

100x2

120x2

140x2

155x3 -160 next time.

back down sets -with no bands

120kg 2x8

SSB close squats

75 3x10

banded leg curls 3x10

superset

ab rollouts 3x15

superset

side bends 20kg 3x20

todays training was pretty good, top set felt nice. didnt shake like a sh*tting dog on my last rep like i usually do so i know i had 160x3 in the bank if i took it. next friday i will be taking 200kg for a ride, hoping for 3 reps, belt and 2m wraps.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Monday...heavy bench, tris, bis

bench press warm up

20x10

40x5

60x5

70x3

80x3

90x3

100x1

2 board press... let the bar sink into the board

115x3

125x1

135x2 -wanted 3 reps. might have got it too if i had a lift off

backdown sets

100 3x8

band pulldowns with dropset 3x12-8

superset

hammer curls with dropset 3x12-8

incline DB curls 6x12

superset

incline DB extensions 6x12


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

tuesday...speed pulls

was in a rotten mood, on the way to the gym a truck flung a rock at my car and left a nice dent on the right wing. hurt my throat from cursing and roaring. just one of those things i guess. not gonna get too upset about it, its only a 10yr old corsa anyway

sumo deads

60x5

80x5

100x3

110 2x1

120 5x1

130 3x1

SSB banded sumo GMs

45 5x10

back extensions 3x15

superset

weighted decline situps 10kg 3x15

nothing spectacular here. got my mind fixed on fridays heavy squatting, 200x3 is the goal


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

thursday... speed/ paused bench

bench with black bands

barx5

40x5

50x5

60x5

70 6x3 -used a wider grip, took a few sets to get the speed up. used a thumb away from the smooth grip. being using a half thumb away from the smooth since my wrist surgery as wide grip caused serious discomfort. so im working on taking my grip out and hopefully unlocking some new bench press strength

close grip bench

85x10

90 2x9,8

^swapped out the military press for close grip bench, was getting bored of it.

45' incline DB press 32.5kg 3x10

^bitch weights but my tris wernt so fresh

band pushdowns reverse grip 3x12 dropset- 8 reps

superset

alt DB curls 3x12 dropset- 8reps

DB skull crushers 6x12

supetset

EZ bar curls 6x12


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

friday... heavy squat

so today is the day. not very often i free squat, but i was confident i could get todays squat.

back squat

20x5

40x5

60x3

80x3

100x3 -added belt

120x1

140x1

160x1

180x1 -added wraps

200x3

backdown sets, no belt no wraps

120 x10,8

SSB close squats

85 3x10






leg curls 3x10

superset

ab rollouts 3x15

20 plate side bends 3x20

*edit:*really sore and tight around my hips and lower back today, doms hasnt come yet though. will need to stretch and foam roll a lot today.

really happy about hitting 200 for 3, as it was my 1RM this time last year.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

monday... heavy bench

wanted to go for a max initially, but when warming up i just didnt feel like going for it so just hit a tough triple. im guessing that i can get 30kg out of this slingshot, as i got 25kg last month and it wasnt quite a max single

slingshot bench press

raw warm up

40x5

60x5

80x3

100x1

120x1

added slingshot

140x1

150x3

back down sets

120 x10,8,8

seated db press

20 3x15

^kept these light, slow and controlled with no lockout

rope pushdowns 3x12 -dropset-6

superset

rope curls 3x12 -dropset-6

incline db extz 12-10kg 6x12

superset

incline db curls 12-10kg 6x12


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

tuesday...deads

sumo pulls, belted

warm up

60x5

80x5

100x3

110x1

120 3x1

130 5x1

140 2x1

rdls

80 3x12

weighted sit ups 3x15

^poor session today, no motivation for some reason

thursday...paused speed bench, chest, tris, bis

bench press, 2sec pause, black band

warm up

bar 2x10

40x5

50x3

60x3

70 5x3

^decided to use a longer pause than normal. the first rep was always fast, then the 2nd and 3rd slowed quite a lot. might be worth just doing singles next time, no point doing slow speed work!

close grip bench press

95kg 3x8

30' incline DB presses

35s 3x12

rear delt flies

6kg 3x15

band pushdowns 3x12 -dropset- 8

superset

hammer curls 3x12 -dropset- 8

DB skull crushers 10-7.5kg 6x12

superset

standing DB curls 10-7.5kg 6x12

had a massive arm pump, haven't had one like that in a while! a brief look into the future...ive put .25in on my arms in around 6 months, was hoping to hit 16in before the end of the year. arms are such a hard muscle for me to improve, in the same time that i put .25in on my arms ive put .5in on my calves -and i only train them directly once per week (sometimes) weighing in at 83.3kg at the moment


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

friday... heavy squat

safety bar box squat

25x10

45x10

65x5

85x3

105x3 -added belt

120x3

130x5 -i thought this was going to be a tough top set

140x5

150x5 -this was more like it

backdown sets, beltless

65x10, 85x10

banded leg curls 3x12

superset

ab rollouts 3x15

my 1rm on this exercise was 155kg only a few months ago, but its more like 170kg now probably. all this beltless work is paying me back :thumbup1:


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

monday...DB pressing

taking it easy this week, wanted to get the barbell out of my hands, nothing heavy, so thought id do flat DB pressing and shoot for a rep record just to keep me interested

flat DB presses

22.5x10

32.5x10

37.5x5

42.5x3

47.5x12 -well chuffed, only expected 9

42.5x10 -paused

37.5x10 -paused






one arm monster band pulldowns 3x12-6-3 (rest pause)

superset

DB hammer curls 12.5kg 3x12,6,3 (rest pause)

^cut the accessory work too. still got plenty done though. quite happy with the 47.5x12...will rock the 50s next time


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

tuesday...GMs

SSB banded GMs 45 5x10

weighted sit ups 10kg 3x15

superset

leg raises 3x15

^no speed pulls today. taking it easy.

thursday...military press

military press

20 2x10

40x5

50x3

60x3

70x1

80x4 -wanted 3 reps so was happy i squeaked out a 4th






rear delt flies 5kg 3x20

band pulldowns rest pause 3x12-6-3

ez bar curls rest pause 3x10-5-3

friday....sumo pulls

havent sumo pulled heavy in a while, defo felt a little off. still got what i wanted though.

sumo deads

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1

180x1 -added belt

200x1

220x5 -wanted 3-5






beltless back down sets

150 2x10 -bit too light tbh. will use 160-170 in future


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

friday...conventional deads

got tired of posting all the time. think ill only post when something decent happens in my training lol. you may notice the shoes im wearing are quite thick, i usually have to slide the car seat back one click when i wear these. i always deadlift in thick shoes, then when i come to test my deadlift i go barefoot/ socks only. small things can make a big difference over time.

deads

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1 -added belt

180x1

200x6 -2rep pr

beltless backdown sets

160x10, 140x10






not bad for a sumo deadlifter


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

monday...DB pressing

first time using the 50s, was happy to get 11reps, as my previous best was 47.5kgx12 one month ago.






thursday...close grip

decided i would try knock out afew reps with 120kg. only expected 2-3 so was pleased about getting 4reps. i think last year 120kg was my close grip 1 rep max


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

monday... max close grip bench press

close grip

barx10

40x5

60x5

80x3

100x1

110x1

120x1

130x1 -pr

135x1 -pr

140x1 -pr






seated DB presses

20kg 5x10

-supersetted-

band pull aparts 5x15

incline DB extensions 12.5kg 6x10 (first 3 with fat gripz, last 3 without)

-supersetted-

standing DB curls 10kg (first 3 with fat gripz, last 3 without)

^very strict on all of my direct arm work. actually beginning to feel my biceps much more during a set and getting better contractions

my close grip has come on very well. have been doing close grip for about 3 months now after my speed/ paused work on thursday and for 3 hard sets of 8-12, constantly trying to beat previous rep records with certain weights. the close grip work is followed by seated db pressing and lots of direct tricep work like extensions/ pushdowns.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

thursday... DB reps

no speed/ paused work this week, just gonna throw some DBs around.

Flat DB pressing

22.5x10

32.5x10

42.5x6

52.5x10 -PR






45' Incline press 32.5kg 4x10

pushdowns 3x10-10

supersetted

incline DB curls 3x10-10


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Strong work mate your CGBP and Military press is impressive


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Strong work mate your CGBP and Military press is impressive


cheers mate! my pressing strength is finally moving again


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

friday...heavy pulls

that time of the month again! going into this i had no idea where i would end up, i got 220 in my head as a good number and just went at it.

Sumo pulls off 1.5in mat

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1

180x1

200x1

210x1

220x1

230x1

240x1

left it there, might have had 250kg in me but i had taken too many attempts to get to 240kg






no accessory work today


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Friday... heavy squats

today i landed a huge 25kg PR so pretty chuffed :thumbup1: although the video quality is really bad, so sorry about that

box squats

barx10

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1 -added belt

140x1

160x1

170x1

180x1 -PR

190x1 -PR

200x1 -PR






beltless backdown set

100kg 1x20 -these were rotten

weighted decline sit ups

3x15 @ 10kg

View attachment 163454


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Friday.. Deathlifts

wearing thick shoes to add a little more deficit than the mat alone. no problem getting into a good position but the belt was really digging in and even left some bruising. jumping on Carbnite atm and im currently 7 days in to the low carb re-calibration at the start of the diet. literally feel no different, dont even miss the carbs. I have lost 1in on my waistline though, but wont be jumping on them b*stard scales for a few more days lol.

60x10

80x10

100x5

120x3

140x1

160x1

180x1 -added belt

200x1

220x1

230x1

240 miss






beltless back down set

160x10 (straps)

Sumo RDLs (did these with 140 last week and they were useless with so much weight so sticking to 2 plates)

100 3x10

weighted sit ups

3x15 15kg


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Monday...heavy incline

not too pleased with my max on this, i kind of expected it to be the same or similar to my close grip which is 140, but Ill work on it. I know im not touching my chest here but i dont even know if i can without forcing it

35' incline press

40x10

60x10

80x5

90x1

100x1

110x1

120x1

125x1

130x1

bench press, rest pause (decided to try this out instead of backdown sets on the incline. really felt slow off the chest, likely due to hitting the incline first)

100kg x8/4/2






35' DB press

40kg 3x10

JM press

warm up 20x10, 30x10

working sets 40kg 5x10 -great tricep exercise. will be doing these for the next few months for sure.

Neutral grip chins

BW 5x10 -a few reps on the last few sets were assisted. my biceps havent felt pain like that in a long time. top exercise.

Tuesday. got on the scales this morning. I lost 1.9kg, down to 84.1kg. most of that is likely water. cheat meal later after training. will have a cheat meal every monday after today. only need to get to 82kg so its gonna be easy.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

friday... heavy squats

Not too sure whats going on with my squat here. doesnt look so smooth to me. if anyone has any ideas, shoot

reverse band squats (deloaded 40kg at the bottom and a few inches from going slack at the top)

80kgx10

100x5

120x3

140x1

160x1

180x1 -added belt

200x1

220x1

240x1

250 miss! like a snake coming out of a basket






backdown set

120kg 1x12 -probably should have done 3 sets of this

RDLs

100kg 3x10

weighted abs

15kg 3x15


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

@Mingster would you mind looking at my last squat vid. Im getting tipped forward coming out of the hole and cant be sure what the cause is. one guy said its upper back tightness but im just not seeing it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's difficult to say from that angle mate. Maybe you could sit back a tad further, but I would focus on driving your hips forward and through a little quicker. The sooner you get the hips under the bar the better in my book. Maybe some additional hamstring work may help. I like RDL's but I like Glute/Ham raises better. And a bit of speed work focusing on driving the hips forward as you're coming out of the hole.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Not that you asked for my input but looks same issue as Layne Norton, huge long legs and a short torso. I wouldn't worry about that - some people are just not built for 'perfect' form.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mingster said:


> It's difficult to say from that angle mate. Maybe you could sit back a tad further, but I would focus on driving your hips forward and through a little quicker. The sooner you get the hips under the bar the better in my book. Maybe some additional hamstring work may help. I like RDL's but I like Glute/Ham raises better. And a bit of speed work focusing on driving the hips forward as you're coming out of the hole.


thanks. getting a lot of different opinions from people. but speed work is a good shout, if only for more practice of the actual squat. I do RDLs religiously, fantastic movement. I think it may be what im not already doing -quad dominant work, thats holding me back. I box squats and do GMs and RDLs all the time. this thought hit me like a tonne of bricks today, I can squat 220kg, box squat 200kg but can only front squat 140-150kg... thoughts on weak quads?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Not that you asked for my input but looks same issue as Layne Norton, huge long legs and a short torso. I wouldn't worry about that - some people are just not built for 'perfect' form.


quite true. I just feel like that something is off and theres a 'power leak' somewhere thats holding me back if that makes sense


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> quite true. I just feel like that something is off and theres a 'power leak' somewhere thats holding me back if that makes sense


I thought the same, and thee only thing holding me back was thinking I could have perfect form.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I thought the same, and thee only thing holding me back was thinking I could have perfect form.


hahah well i prefer the word optimal instead of perfect. i always seek to improve everything as best as i can. its not a bad squat, but its just not good enough for me


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> hahah well i prefer the word optimal instead of perfect. i always seek to improve everything as best as i can. its not a bad squat, but its just not good enough for me


This can be applied to squat too (the video I'm thinking):


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> This can be applied to squat too (the video I'm thinking):


pete has a great build for deads. awesome strong dude. i just wanna deadlift after that video now lol


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Friday... heavy squats

heres some free squats, been a long time. the last bit of free squatting i did was 180 for 6 in the summer i think. just wanted to feel out a heavy-ish weight, not a proper max out but like 95% ish.

60x10

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1 -added belt

180x1 -added wraps

200x1

210x1 -heaviest weight in plates ive ever had on my back + a squat pr

220x1 -Pr too, wasnt surprised or too excited about it since i box squatted 200 recently






Oly squats

120 4x8

weighted sit ups

15kg 2x15


----------

